# [RISOLTO]wlan0 scomparsa

## mattylux

salve

ho un problema con la mia scheda di rete 

```
06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)

```

praticamente reinstallando gentoo, nella compilazione del kernel iniziale funzionava tutto la presenza di wlan0 [/b ]c'era. 

poi ho fatto delle altre modifiche al kernel e devo aver disabilitato quacosa involontariamente, sono uscito dalla configurazione senza salvare le impostazioni del kernel da quel momento la sche da wifi e scomparsa 

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d4:f0:48:60  

          inet addr:192.168.0.104  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:d4ff:fef0:4860/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:36651 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:33132 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:36878498 (35.1 MiB)  TX bytes:5500827 (5.2 MiB)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:17032 (16.6 KiB)  TX bytes:17032 (16.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

e questo[b] /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

mattylux linux # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   ERROR: interface wlan0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

qualche conscilglio??

----------

## djinnZ

Rivedere la configurazione del kernel. Sezione driver. Ricompilare e risistemare.

Ricompilato il kernel è buona cosa ricompilare i moduli.

Se sei poco pratico usa genkernel --menuconfig e non fare l'eroe; gli eroi sono sono imbecilli (per lo più morti), fumo negli occhi o mistificatori, quasi sempre tutte e tre le cose.

Controllare con un bel dmesg

```
ath5k 0000:02:07.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ath5k 0000:02:07.0: registered as 'phy0'
```

cosa viene caricato e con

```
02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. TRENDnet TEW-443PI Wireless PCI Adapter

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 168 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at fe7f0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

        Kernel driver in use: ath5k
```

se la scheda è correttamente rilevata (possibile che un banale urto l'abbia spostata, fidati, mi ha fatto impazzire per una settimana ed è bastato usare un cacciavite a stella).

In alternativa

```
persistent_net_disable="no"
```

```
rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

potrebbero essere soluzioni.

Da provare nell'ordine che ho indicato. I cocci sono tuoi ovviamente.

----------

## mattylux

ecco qui  questo e il mio lspci -vvs 06:00.0

```

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller                                                                                                

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-                                                                       

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-                                                                        

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes                                                                                                                                       

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 3                                                                                                                                            

        Region 0: Memory at 80000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                                                                                                          

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2                                                                                                                               

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)                                                                                        

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-                                                                                                              

        Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-                                                                                                                  

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000                                                                                                                                       

        Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00                                                                                                                     

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited                                                                                           

                        ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-                                                                                                             

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-                                                                                                  

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <4us, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-
```

e questo dmesg 

```
dmesg | tail 

[10713.402899] usb 3-2: usb_probe_device

[10713.402904] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[10713.405787] usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[10713.405862] usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[10713.405867] usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[10713.419108] input: Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0  as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input11

[10713.419236] generic-usb 0003:045E:00CB.000A: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 ] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0

[10713.419258] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '012'

[10713.419293] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[10713.436040] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 12 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

```

----------

## djinnZ

mi pare che ti manchi il 

```
Kernel driver in use: ath5k
```

che ho io e comunque al massimo dovresti vedere cosa riporta 

```
dmesg | grep 06:00.0
```

 il tail non è utile.

Mi pare sempre che ti sei scordato il driver ma nel dubbio ti ho indicato tutte le prime possibilità di rogna e relativi rimedi.

Rivedere la configurazione del kernel, ricompilarlo (casomai potresti metterla builtin la scheda) e controllare i moduli, che siano tutti al loro posto.

[OT]gli output e le configurazioni, per chiarezza, è meglio riportarli con 

```
output
```

```
[code="comando"]output[/code]
```

od in alternativa */path/file wrote:*   

> contenuto

 

```
[quote="/path/file"]contenuto[/quote]
```

se vuoi fare uso di colori, dimensione carattere etc.  :Wink:  [/OT]

----------

## xdarma

```
06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
```

Mi è capitato qulacosa di simile ;-)

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> qualche conscilglio??

 

Il wiki ufficioso di gentoo: Broadcom 43xx

----------

## mattylux

risolto ho ricompilato da capo il kernel eliminando quello vecchio e tutto e funzionanto alla perfezione...

avevo disabilitato io per sbalgio qualche modulo..   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> e tutto e funzionanto alla perfezione...

   :Shocked:  capisco che un errore di battitura possa scappare ma... povera lingua italiana... oggi siamo proprio in tema... una prece

----------

